# need help with samsung 58 inch LED smart tv



## Moutonrose (Nov 15, 2015)

hello, I am new to the forum. I am also new to HD tvs. I have just bought a samsung 58inch led smart tv and i am having issues with the picture quality when the image is in a darker setting. ill give the example that i was watching the series arrow with my husband and the characters were in a dark setting(dungeon,underground lab...) and the image had these gray pixelated snow type pixels....the image then looks non hd...i have no idea why it doe this. i know the tv is a 60hz, someone told me that could be the reason. and also the tv is in the infamous 5000 series wich i heard was not great. i know i dont have the best hd tv but i find it sad that in dark picture setting it looks like ****...can someone help me i would so appreaciate it.


----------



## Moutonrose (Nov 15, 2015)

here are the tv specs
http://www.thebrick.com/product/item/electronics/televisions-and-tv-accessories/televisions/samsung/samsung-58-smart-full-hd-led-tv/1658130


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk. Your TV may need calibrating. Having it calibrated professionally is the best method but costly. That said, there are several affordable calibration discs you can purchase. If you are tech savvy I recommend "Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark 2nd Edition". If you are a novice "HDTV Calibration Wizard" would be a good choice. Either one will guide you to fine tuning your TV's settings.


----------



## Moutonrose (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you! Where can I get these cali bration discs?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Moutonrose said:


> Thank you! Where can I get these cali bration discs?


amazon.com


----------



## Moutonrose (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for the help!!!!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

What source are you using to watch TV? Do you have cable or satellite TV? A DVR or Set-top box of some kind? How are they hooked up to the TV?

We need information like this in order to try to help you more.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Moutonrose said:


> hello, I am new to the forum. I am also new to HD tvs. I have just bought a samsung 58inch led smart tv and i am having issues with the picture quality when the image is in a darker setting. ill give the example that i was watching the series arrow with my husband and the characters were in a dark setting(dungeon,underground lab...) and the image had these gray pixelated snow type pixels....the image then looks non hd...i have no idea why it doe this. i know the tv is a 60hz, someone told me that could be the reason. and also the tv is in the infamous 5000 series wich i heard was not great. i know i dont have the best hd tv but i find it sad that in dark picture setting it looks like ****...can someone help me i would so appreaciate it.


If you are receiving DirecTV up there where you are it could just be the broadcast compression that is being sent to you.
I have a 46" LCD TV that gets those swirly patterns in dark scenes also and have gotten them for several years now.
Try adjusting your set to something that is bright and live and see what it looks like.
Also, if you have a DVD or Blu Ray player, what does it look like using the signal from them ?


----------



## Moutonrose (Nov 15, 2015)

Well actually I do bot have any cable service. I watch all my tv from streaming software like netflix. I know i have been told my tv is cheap but the snow like pixels are getting on my nerves....and its only in dark settings from shows. Blu ray has same effect


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Moutonrose said:


> Well actually I do bot have any cable service. I watch all my tv from streaming software like netflix. I know i have been told my tv is cheap but the snow like pixels are getting on my nerves....and its only in dark settings from shows. Blu ray has same effect


Check to see if your TV has something called Auto Micro Dimming or similar wording in the Picture area of the Menu. If it does, try turning that to OFF and see if that fixes it. If it has a Motion setting like 240, 120, etc. Try turning that off and see what happens. Sometimes those things that are supposed to help, actually hurt the picture.
I have an older LCD Samsung and I watch the Stock Market on CNBC and the scrolling letters were so jerky I could not read them. Other than that the pictures were just fine. I turned off the 120 motion plus or something like that and the letters and numbers now scroll very smoothly.


----------

